
Book says 'Big Data' becoming a global nervous system - angelohuang
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2012/12/04/big-data-explosion/1729535/
======
topherwhite
I first started following Rick Smolan's books about 6 years ago (they only
produce one every few years or so), and these photo books remain some of the
only non e-books I would consider buying anymore... Always beautiful, and
often thought-provoking. As a software engineer, this last one on Big Data
hits pretty close to home, and I wasn't sure I'd have the same reaction, but I
was quite impressed. If you're not convinced, there's a free preview of the
book here (mid-way down the page)...

<http://humanfaceofbigdata.com/>

The info graphics alone are way too cool. Just my 2-cents...

